
India bans ecommerce companies from selling their own products - techaddict009
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/26/india-bans-ecommerce-companies-from-selling-their-own-products/
======
techaddict009
The title does not fully specify the ban is on Marketplace. Along with this
various other things have been added like limits on cash back, etc.

